# Timex WS4 First Look



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just recently picked up a WS4; Had the choice of all colours, the white is stunning and absolutely epitomizes the look of a 21st century high tech super sports watch, however after only one day in the shop and some casual handling it was already showing signs of soiling :think: The yellow and orange are also perfect for sport and leisure activities. the blue and black/green are more restrained, the blue version looking far better in real life, with it`s brushed steel bezel. I settled for the black/green I want to use it on work related field trips and prefer the lower profile it offers. The WS4 will never fly under the radar due to it`s tremendous wrist presence; coming to a ScFi movie near you soon ;-)

Initial impressions; WS4 is a large watch and wears big, in the same league as a Casio PRG-80. The build quality is good, exceeding my expectation with fit and finish all being spot on. the WS4 has a solid feel and yet remains light weight. The buttons are firm, responsive and tactile, no false pushes so far |>

The Altimeter in the last 36 hours has shown zero drift :-!, equalling Highgear`s Altis and Suunto`s Core, nor has on or off wrist temperatures resulted in any deviation. All were exposed to the same conditions with barometric pressure fluctuating enough to skew the Protrek`s by 10m :think:

Barometer has also been 100% accurate in comparison to all other calibrated & thermally compensated ABC`s and most importantly the local airport METAR data. the WS4 displays both MSL & absolute barometric pressure, the bar graph is particularly impressive 36hrs with a good level of resolution, giving a clear window on weather conditions :-!

Compass is standard fare, and as such accurate once calibrated, has declination adjustment. The real difference is in the display of data; direction (i.e. SSW), bearing in deg & analogue representation simultaneously :-!

Timing features are typically sports Timex so no complaints here, 100hr Chrono with 99 lap, 100hr CDT with 99 repeats, which is far more realistic for a field orientated watch. T1 & T2 (no world time), auto return to primary time, no need to continuously scroll, unlike Casio & Highgear.

Logging is above average offering; min, max avg for all measurements including temperature, total accent & decent, altitude above target, and most with the excellent bar graphs |>

The alarm is reasonably loud, sounds for 20sec increasing in frequency, if left untouched the alarm will automatically repeat (once) after 5 min, can be set for multiple events, daily, weekly, weekend etc, and also flashes the EL. hourly chime is an option, as is button mute for the tactically minded.

INDIGLO is great only illuminating the fonts, graphs & analogue hands, it has the Night Mode feature and very useful in low light conditions allowing any button to activate the EL for 2-3 seconds (active for 7-8 hrs).

The WS4 is comfortable on wrist, with the resin strap quickly forming, no rubbing or digging. the strap is very wide (30mm) and suits the watch, as often ABC`s can look imbalanced, having a large watch head married to an emaciated strap. The feel of the watch on wrist reminds me very much of the PRG-80 hugging the wrist, which is no bad thing as the Casio for such a large watch exceeds the comfort level of many smaller watches.

Operation is not as intuitive as the Protrek`s, and would put it on par with the Highgear Altis, which is fine given the complexity of the device. Setting the watch will require some looking at the manual, and I suspect a breeze for long term Timex fans 

The WS4 comes boxed in a Pelican look a like ABS box with the usual cardboard outer & inner inserts. I do wonder at Timex`s irony as the WS4 comes with worlds smallest manual (not shortest) and the ABS box is about 3 time larger than is strictly necessary, all the same it`s not badly done and sets off the package as a whole.

The Bad <|
Strap is proprietary and how long it lasts, has to be seen, a swap to the yet unreleased velcro/NyLon strap might be a future long term solution. The strap is too short for over jacket use and I would like to have seen the inclusion of an extension for this purpose. The crystal looks to be acrylic, given the shape and size this makes sense, although scratching may become a problem in time. The bezel could do with being deeper allowing for more protection of the crystal, it`s a better than the Altis, but not by much. The displays contrast level is a slightly less than Casio & Highgear offer, this may just be a facet of the slimmer digits and present lighting.

The Good |>
WS4 is accurate as the Altis & Core in all respects so far (early days mind), the display of data is fantastic, (too much to list without a detailed review). the 36hr bar graphs offering high resolution, allowing you to get a much fuller picture on local weather conditions & altitude, and is a welcome change from Casio`s continuous reduction in resolution of this key ABC feature. Most balanced feature set of recent ABC`s, with some marque`s constantly leaving you frustrated by the lack of accuracy (altimeter) and others by their weak timing features.

The feature set offers alternative display modes for the ABC features. Many have commented on the Altis`s lack of CDT, the WS4 has all the timing functionality a good sports watch rolled into an accurate ABC, and most importantly unlike Casio & Suunto, Timex has managed to strike a fine balance between the two, without overly compromising the watch as a whole.

In short if you are looking for a field watch and can deal with the physical size, I recommend the WS4, there is no reason not to buy one, other than the style not fitting your tastes, reliability & longevity, time will tell. The WS4 has significant advancements over some of it`s competitors and the pricing is lower than most that offer similar features. I am still sticking to my original comment; WS4 will either be a *New Star or a Black Hole*, either ways if you want one, dont wait too long, they might not be available for all the right or wrong reasons;-)










Q-6


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

Very nice review Q. Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Great review! It is missing pictures though. :-d I've been checking out this watch and it's now on my short list. There is a lot to be said for such praise of a Timex from a Casio fan. ;-) Thanks for the review and now I'm off to check prices. :-!


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Willith said:


> Great review! It is missing pictures though. :-d I've been checking out this watch and it's now on my short list. There is a lot to be said for such praise of a Timex from a Casio fan. ;-) Thanks for the review and now I'm off to check prices. :-!


I hope to get the pictures uploaded this week, I will do some comparisons to other ABC`s to give a better indication of size. You would really need to do an in depth review to capture everything the WS4 is capable of displaying, it`s very much the tool. Timex designed the WS4 to a maximum price point of $200, I do wonder what an extra $100 would have brought; Solar, 100M, hardened Crystal?

I do fear that the WS4 may be short lived, certainly here in Qatar the watch is generating some interest, however very few sales. Realistically the WS4 is strictly an outward-bounds tool, and a very good one at that. The more I look at it`s feature set and display capabilities the more the watch makes sense, it is light enough to be a training aid and rugged enough to be used on a big hill. All the same I don`t see the WS4 being embraced by the general public anytime soon, outdoorists & sportsmen, will be a different story if they give the WS4 a chance and Timex holds up their end.

I see the WS4 challenging the likes of Suunto, Highgear, Nike (Oregon series) etc rather than Casio, as the Protrek/Pathfinder range is moving progressively more towards a multifunctional watch that has minimal ABC functionality (an observation not a criticism), however you are far more likely to find the WS4 and Protrek/Pathfinder pitched in the same arena. The Casio`s being far less specialist, and offering a wider range of ABC`s are going to win the numbers game in your local shopping centre.

Hopefully Timex will get the WS4 out to all the outdoors specialists/sports retailers and spread the good word. the WS4 is truly a refreshing take on the ABC format, that is not only innovative, it actually works as a package.

I may even consider picking up a second WS4, just in case they do fade away, as they are seriously that good, the downside is the WS4 is not a watch that most will wear everyday. The PRG-80 started out the same way for me, and now I don`t hesitate to wear one daily, short of formal occasions as they are far too useful on a day to day basis to be kept solely for fieldwork.

Q-6


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Cool! b-) Thank you for the follow up and it sounds like you are really impressed with the watch. It does have a very tool look to the watch and maybe Timex will get their product into the right store and get it some exposure. The price is right and the only problem you mentioned was the strap and the lack of replacement. :think: How accurate are the ABC functions of the watch? :think:


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

*WS4 First Look- Barometric trend graphs compared*



Willith said:


> Cool! b-) Thank you for the follow up and it sounds like you are really impressed with the watch. It does have a very tool look to the watch and maybe Timex will get their product into the right store and get it some exposure. The price is right and the only problem you mentioned was the strap and the lack of replacement. :think: How accurate are the ABC functions of the watch? :think:


So far so good, the WS4`s Barometer is still spot on with the Altis, Core (mean seal level (MSL) & relative pressure) and all the Protrek`s (relative only). I have not as yet had much opportunity to test the altimeter. The WS4 does look to have zero drift technology when the watch is *static*, and I have yet to observe any drift so far, measured values are stable both on & off the wrist.

The functionality is impressive, and the depth of resolution allows a much better interpretation of the weather conditions. The weather here in Qatar is extremely flat this time of year, hot & humid most days, apart from when it`s hotter :-d, with very little change - ABC Barometric trend graphs compared;

PRG-80L & YT do a fair job of following the minor fluctuations in barometric pressure, generally 993mb - 997mb, relative pressure & temperature displayed simultaneously.









PRG-40T-7V pretty much mirrors the PRG-80, with only slightly less resolution, relative pressure & temperature displayed simultaneously.

PRG-110Y-1V & PRW-1300-1V just scrape by, thanks to the trend graphs only having 75% the resolution of the PRG-80, relative pressure & temperature displayed simultaneously.









PRG-130GB-1V (1500) is pitiful, due to it`s extremely poor resolution 37.5% less than the PRG-80 from 2005, even these small changes result in the graph clipping data points and blanks in the already overly small display, relative pressure & temperature displayed simultaneously.









Highgear Altis displays both MSL & relative barometric pressure very accurately, however the trend graphs simply flatline and gives no visual indication of the minor weather changes in these calm conditions, MSL, relative pressure, weather icon & temperature displayed simultaneously. The Altis has the most comprehensive display modes of all my ABC`s with five display screens alone for the barometer, including MSL & relative pressure difference, 24hr recall and three variation on the barometer, graphs, no graphs & local time, large font (no time). 









Suunto Core gives a clear window on the weather with it`s impressive trend graph & MSL. The Core can display options of temperature, log timer, reference altitude, local time, or be blanked on it`s lower sub display.









Last but not least WS4, the Timex is at very least as good as the Core in this respect, a large clear high resolution bar graph displays the corrected sea level pressure (MSL) with an admirable 36 hour history; displaying trend graph, MSL, temperature & weather icon simultaneously or it can be toggled to relative pressure, MSL, temperature & weather icon. I only hesitate to place the WS4 first, as I have yet to really test the watch in the field.

















































The WS4`s weather icon (indicator) is fairly sensitive and responds to pressure change accurately (both positive & negative), it`s unlikely to forecast rain here in the Middle East :-d, saying that it will be interesting to see what the WS4 makes of the next sand storm :think:

Q-6


----------



## Konrad (Jul 24, 2007)

Very interesting!

I look forward to a wrist photo.

Konrad.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, now that is what I call a comprehensive review of the ABC functions! :-! It sounds like you have an impressive array of watches out there with you. I hope you are at least staying in Millennium Village so you have a little more secure of a space compared to CC. ;-) I was impressed with the Altis and the functions it offers for such a reasonable price. I either don't know how to use all the Core functions or they are so inundated with complexity I can't figure them out. From your review it sounds like the WS4 will be a very reasonable and accurate ABC watch. :-! The one thing that gets me about the watch is the stupid analog looking hands for the clock, just change it to a digital time display and be done with it. :-d


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Original posts updated with comparison pictures of our Casio favorites and a few other ABC`s ;-)

Very Q&D so no real good shots, all the same they give will give you a good idea of how these heavyweights lineup

Q-6


----------



## straydog1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Q6...Quick question...how audible are the alarms on the WS4? as compared to the Altis etc? Seems like such a small function, but I have a hard time hearing most alarms on most watches (especially in the elements i.e. wind) which renders the alarms useless to me. Just wondering if timex is catering to the hard of hearing or if I have to continue sucking it up?


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

straydog1 said:


> Q6...Quick question...how audible are the alarms on the WS4? as compared to the Altis etc? Seems like such a small function, but I have a hard time hearing most alarms on most watches (especially in the elements i.e. wind) which renders the alarms useless to me. Just wondering if timex is catering to the hard of hearing or if I have to continue sucking it up?


Much better, the WS4 is far louder than my Altis and pretty much drowns it out when set to the same time. The WS4 also changes the frequency of the alarm after 10 seconds accelerating the number of bleeps/pips, making it far more noticeable, and has a 5min auto repeat (one time event) if the alarm is not cancelled/missed.

WS4 EL also flashes in rhythm to the alarm, I am not aware of any way to turn off the EL flash, so take note if you are thinking of one for tactical situations, should be set to off for these situations, button push can be muted, and is off by default.

WS4 is about the same volume as the PRG-80, only the alarm duration is double 20 seconds, PRG-80 pitch is a little higher. WS4 CDT & alarm have differing tones, which is a smart move

Q-6


----------



## straydog1 (Jul 7, 2009)

How about when the watch is strapped to your wrist? Some watches have great alarms, but are very directional or the source of the sound is covered when wearing. Thanks, and really great review. Trying to find one now but everywhere seems to be on backorder. :-(


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

straydog1 said:


> How about when the watch is strapped to your wrist? Some watches have great alarms, but are very directional or the source of the sound is covered when wearing. Thanks, and really great review. Trying to find one now but everywhere seems to be on backorder. :-(


Still good, I don`t see, or more to the point hear much difference on or off wrist, the alarm is clear and audible.

Q-6


----------



## jefrox (May 18, 2009)

Nice! A very sensible and helpful post, keep it up :-!


----------



## G-shock1968 (May 1, 2008)

Very cool review,,It looks like its spot on.Im glad it compares to the protreks and Core for Timexs sake.|>


----------



## neutron (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks a ton for this review and all the pics. I've been looking for a compact "weather station" for a while now to add to my long-range riflery kit.

The arc a bullet travels in is massively affected by atmospheric conditions (due to drag), and with something like this I'll always have the local atmospheric conditions handy to add to my logbook.

The only thing the watch is missing is a vane for wind speed and direction, and a laser rangefinder. ;-)


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

neutron said:


> Thanks a ton for this review and all the pics. I've been looking for a compact "weather station" for a while now to add to my long-range riflery kit.
> 
> The arc a bullet travels in is massively affected by atmospheric conditions (due to drag), and with something like this I'll always have the local atmospheric conditions handy to add to my logbook.
> 
> The only thing the watch is missing is a vane for wind speed and direction, and a laser rangefinder. ;-)


Have you looked at the 5.11 Tactical Field Ops Watch, it has a ballistic calculator (SureShot™ ) incorporated into the watches software








Quote 5.11 "The Field Ops Watch has all of the features needed for day to day activities and includes our revolutionary SureShot™ calculator. In a partnership with Horus Vision, makers of proven long-range ballistic software, we bring sophisticated point of impact software to your wrist. We give you the ability to input thirteen critical variables needed for long range shooting solutions quickly and easily. Our shooting solutions are provided in Mils, True Minute of Angle (TMOA) and Shooter's Minute of Angle (SMOA)."

The WS4 is still the better tool for navigation/weather etc.

Q-6


----------



## bulldog15 (Apr 18, 2009)

neutron said:


> Thanks a ton for this review and all the pics. I've been looking for a compact "weather station" for a while now to add to my long-range riflery kit.
> 
> The arc a bullet travels in is massively affected by atmospheric conditions (due to drag), and with something like this I'll always have the local atmospheric conditions handy to add to my logbook.
> 
> The only thing the watch is missing is a vane for wind speed and direction, and a laser rangefinder. ;-)


You need to check out the Kestrel 4500 with a vane mount.

"For years our customers have been asking for wind direction along with wind speed. New for 2007, the Kestrel 4500 does just that with its built in digital compass. But it doesn't stop there. It also calculates crosswind and headwind/tailwind with reference to a user-set target heading, and stores the information along with all the other environmental readings in its 1400 data point memory.
Pair the 4500 Wind Meter with the Kestrel Vane Mount and you have a data-logging weather station that sets up in seconds and rotates in the slightest of breezes. Did we mention that the whole kit is the ultimate in portability? It packs down into a 2 x 6 inch pouch and weighs under 8 ounces."

http://www.nkhome.com/store/product.php?productid=16291


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

great great thread.......
:-!:-!


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

Excellent thread! I was looking at the WS4 today while shopping for my latest G fix. I wish it had better water resistancy, and a depth function like the Core. But the Timex is SO much better looking...


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks Q-6 for the detailed and authoritative review! If I seriously needed accurate and high-resolution ABC functions, I've probably order one now! But I am probably a perfect Casio-type customer. I use the timing functions and think the ABC functions are cool to have, but I don't need them in anything I do. Plus much of my life is spent inside tall buildings....

I agree with the marketing comments - the WS4 and the Casios will tend to be found together at more of the same retailers, whereas Suunto and Altis might or might not be present. 

Again, great review, glad you're here!


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

More than two months with the WS4 and it is still an impressive ABC, in day to day use a single calibration is all that is required, and realistically this is more of a check than a necessity as the watches readings have been very accurate so far. (* in the field you would be looking a more frequent calibration points)

Like all ABC`s the WS4 can loose sync with it`s true altitude, the three altimeter presets plus manual correction make adjustments a simple process, this also allows you to preset known reference points prior a trip. The altimeter lock works well and the watch does not suffer any altimeter drift when weather (barometric pressure) changes and the watches physical altitude is static.

The size of the WS4 is virtually identical to a Casio PRG-80, however it`s "blocky" design give the impression of a larger watch. The build quality so far is holding up well, with IP metal bezel surviving several encounters unscathed.

The WS4 is not a watch that most will wear daily, however in the field it is hard to beat with it`s ABC functionality and comprehensive timing capabilities, and definitely fills the gap between the major players. For the $$$ it`s difficult to criticize the WS4, it does what Timex promise, some aspects could be better implemented, however the cost would only escalate, and expensive field watches tend to defeat their purpose.

Aside for the very high end Suunto`s the WS4 is one of the best ABC`s on the market for those looking for a watch to accompany them on hiking/trekking or climbing trips.

Q-6


----------



## JokerNJ (Apr 6, 2008)

I see Heinnie Haynes have these in stock in the UK at around £135 now.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow this thing is HUGE!!!! I mean I knew it was big, but I never would have guessed it was this big. That screen has got to be one of the biggest ABC screens around (if not the biggest). How do you pull this off?


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Isthmus said:


> Wow this thing is HUGE!!!! I mean I knew it was big, but I never would have guessed it was this big. That screen has got to be one of the biggest ABC screens around (if not the biggest). How do you pull this off?


If your in the field or sports, who`s going to care, out for the evening an ABC is probably not the best choice :-d

I wore mine for a month solid to get a good feel for the WS4, and no one commented one way or the other, other than some of the guys who already had Protrek`s and wanted to compare. For me a 40mm - 42mm is the biggest I will go with a typical auto/chrono, however for the field durability, accuracy, functionality rule. The WS4 is comparable in size with Casio`s PRG-80, only the "blocky" nature of the design make the watch wear bigger. The WS4 is a field/sports tool and makes no attempts at disguising the fact...

Q-6


----------



## silverwarior (Apr 23, 2009)

i like the look of the watch very much (i am a big watch fan :-d) large display & info packed. My biggest gripe is it's not solar powered, which it's essential for a field watch, IMHO. If it's come with world time & baro graph in time mode (like PRG130T), it will be a perfert watch for me at least b-)!! Thanks for the good review by the way :-! Looking forward to hear more from you about this watch in field use ;-)


----------

